# Brick structures in woods



## Drift (Aug 29, 2020)

There are several of these in the woods near a dump. One is right by the creek. What are they? I stash a shovel in one of them sometimes. One time I had a pair of rubber grippy grabbers go missing from it, though.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 30, 2020)

i have seen similar structures around here except made of concrete. they're parts of the sewer system. judging by the sewer pipes around that one i would say they're older versions of the same thing. just a guess


----------



## Drift (Aug 30, 2020)

Thanks! I just keep wondering, why the brick part? What's that for? Inside it's hollow but for some small rungs on the inside, like a tiny ladder. Perfect size to secure a long handled shovel.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 31, 2020)

i've never seen the inside of one but the ones i saw had manhole type cover on them. the ones i saw were near water like the ones in your picture. i always felt the were built tall like that to help keep them from flooding. as i said though, just a guess.


----------



## sandchip (Sep 1, 2020)

It's a manhole.  One is normally placed anywhere a storm (pictured) or sanitary sewer line changes direction or grade or at regular distances apart regardless.  When a drainage line changes direction or grade (slope) there is always the risk of the dropping of solids, resulting in stoppages, hence the hole for the man to get down in there and clean it out.  Nowadays they're usually made of precast concrete.


----------



## Today14 (Sep 7, 2020)

This is where a Old Sugar Mill was located.


----------

